# Quest G5



## fowlgunner935 (Jul 13, 2010)

HAs anyone shot any of the new line of bows Quest and G5 have some out with? If you havent shot one yet i recommend it. I have been shooting a primal for probably 5 months now. They are by far the smoothest quitest bows on the market. I have many friend who are ate up with Bowtec ( awesome bows as well) and Mathew bows and they all own a new Quest Primal. great bows just wondering if anyone else has had good or bad luck with them.


----------

